# 'Throne of Lies' - Night Lords Audiobook



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Aaron Dembski-Bowden's latest Blog entry (Here) mentions an Audiobook being released this summer - About the Night Lords/First Claw (being the characters from _Soul Hunter_ I presume).

Although there is no information about this on the Black Library website.


----------

